# Games you are waiting to be release



## SusiKette (Dec 6, 2018)

Self explanatory. What are the games that have been announced but not yet released that you are waiting for?
For me they are:

*Metroid Prime 4 - *As the only FPS game series I have enjoyed and many years since Prime 3 I'm really looking forward to seeing this one
*Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night - *A series produced by Koji Igarashi, the man who made the Castlevania series great by working on numerous games on the series from Symphony of the Night up until Order of Ecclesia. I have always liked the way his games control and feel, so how could I not wait for the release of a high quality Metroidvania?


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 6, 2018)

Holy f**k, a game I'm waiting for to be released, would be *Resident Evil 2*, but I am awaiting for.....



Spoiler



Devil May Cry 5
After 10 Years, It's Finally Coming....​


​


----------



## Reiv (Dec 7, 2018)

Peria Chronicles. It's been in development hell for 8 years now.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 7, 2018)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R  2. Unfortunately it releases in 2021


----------



## linkmaster647 (Dec 9, 2018)

the remake of bowser's inside story


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 10, 2018)

Megaman Legends 3







Someday...

We'll get off that moon :C


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> We'll get off that moon :C


Oof... I feel ya man.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2018)

*Doom Eternal*'s the main one.

There's also *Scorn* and more recently, *The Outer Worlds*.

Maybe also *Indivisible*?

Yeah, that's all I've got.


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Dec 16, 2018)

If you had asked me 1 month ago I would have said Fallout 76, but that game f***ed up so…
Anthem & Resident Evil 2 Remastered UwU


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 16, 2018)

Animal Crossing and Dragon Quest XI for Switch. My backlog is already full of challenging action-packed titles, but what I really crave for currently is that kind of laid-back, undemanding gameplay experience where you can just relax and mess around a bit while eating snacks and listening to a favorite podcast. Not following a lot of current AAA titles generally - most of them seem to be the "buffed dude with a sword/gun" ones, which is something I grew out of half a decade ago or so (still an avid DOOM fan though, even if I'm yet to beat the 4th one)


----------



## ObsidianBlack (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm waiting for Animal Crossing for the switch, Resident Evil 2 and Kingdom Hearts 3!


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 21, 2018)

Resi 2 remake:
I'm interested to see how they are going to keep the horror with a more action based camera, but I hear resi 7 was mostly good, but now that I think about it I never heard how scary resi 7 was, just how creative it was in the first half

Command and conquer remake:
I seriously would not be surprised if EA fucks the devs over like they did with generals 2, but hey, we have openra if it gets fucked, so whatever.

Half life VR:
I mean it's an official half life game, why the hell wouldn't I be, I'm hoping they go for the half life 2 beta approach to how dark and atmospheric the game is, because that was actually really interesting, because normal half life 2 to me just feels like an okay FPS game with a kind of cool concept for a story.

Rune Ragnarok:
WHAT GAIN DO YOU GET FROM CHANGING THE NAME FROM RUNE RAGNAROK TO JUST RUNE, AGHH. Other than that it looks cool.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 22, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts 3 (Though I will have to wait 3 to 5 days before I can play it as I am going into surgery the following day and my mother wants to stay in a hotel near by the hospital.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Borderlands 3


----------



## furryswag (Dec 30, 2018)

KH3 has been on my mind for years and RE2 just looks amazing


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 2, 2019)

Resident Evil 2 here.


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 19, 2019)

Half-life 3? Wait that won't ever happen.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

A good Fallout game.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 24, 2019)

animal crossing for the switch... I might even get a switch just for it...


----------



## Furrium (Jan 24, 2019)

TES 6 
I hope that by that time I will update my computer


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 24, 2019)

Half Life 3. JK xd

SpaceFlight Simulator on console, someday.


----------



## Lash (Jan 27, 2019)

Crash Team Racing: Nitro Fueled, baby!


----------



## Clippit (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure if this counts, but-... I'm eagerly awaiting for RetroArch's PS2 port, which is currently in the works 
there's also a remake of this one ancient fan game called Super Mario Bros. Crossover I'm kinda excited for too


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Scorn

Whatever the next pokemon game is


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 28, 2019)

The full release of Deltarune above all
Then Metro Exodus and then Doom Eternal. But mostly Deltarune full. Toby really gave me a serious case of blue balls with the way the demo ended


----------



## Rayd (Feb 14, 2019)

animal crossing for switch, the more friend simulators, the better. fictional friends are less likely to leave.

mmmmmmmmm edgy.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ffxii remake and DQ builders two


----------



## Cinarth_The_Eternal (Feb 19, 2019)

Still waiting for Mount and Blade Bannerlord. FeelsBadMan


----------



## linkmaster647 (Feb 19, 2019)

The remake of the very first game ive played... LINK'S AWAKENING!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 21, 2019)

Really wanna play The Outer Worlds. Ever since I saw the trailer I've been hooked.


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 21, 2019)

pokemon gen 8. they keep hinting at a sneak peak but nothing yet and its killing me


----------



## GlitterFog (Feb 27, 2019)

Can I plug a not exactly announced game in here too? I am thinking about the leaked trailer of the supposed high budget Harry Potter RPG. I had forgotten I needed something like that before, but now that my hopes are all up, my life will lose all its meaning if it doesn't come out.

My thoughts go to those waiting for the Bannerlord though. Let me wish you all the patience in the world.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 3, 2019)

Mechwarrior 5 and Phoenix Point


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm still waiting for Half-life 3 and I'm NOT JOKING.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Mar 15, 2019)

Borderlands 3!!?


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 30, 2019)

Starbound on console


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 30, 2019)

How didd I know everyone was gonna say half life 3?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 7, 2019)

Pathologic 2 was announced recently, I'm kinda hyped for that one


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

Sonic Team Racing
Cat Quest 2
Borderlands 3

That's all I can think of for now...

*just remembered the Command and Conquer remake!!!

*and another one - Gears of War 5  :3


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 7, 2019)

Astral Chain & Persona 5 for Switch


----------



## Leocrit (Apr 20, 2019)

Biomutant, Panzer Paladin, Skellboy, The Samurai Showdown Remake, Cyber Shadow, Cat Quest 2, Bloodstain: Ritual of the Night, Crash Team Racing, Shovel Knight DLC: King of Cards, Dragon Quest Builders 2, Mortal Kombat 11, Devil's Hunt, Metal Revolution, My Friend Pedro, Control, Tunic, Wrath: Aeon of Ruin, Streets of Rage 4, and Dance Central VR (Hopefully for the VIVE)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

Ace Combat 7.  really, a better first person fallout or elder scrolls


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 20, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Astral Chain & Persona 5 for Switch


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm super excited for Animal Crossing Switch. Really, really can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## Dolce (Apr 21, 2019)

Every morning when I wake up, I check the news to see if The Last of Us 2 has a release date yet.  :/


----------



## LizardLurker (May 2, 2019)

Monster boy PC port. Hopefully it'll be soon.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

Not much to look forward to for me... The only things I can think of are Visage, the Iceborne DLC for Monster Hunter World, and Elder Scrolls 6.


----------



## FeatheredFiend (May 14, 2019)

Mostly just borderlands 3, metroid prime 3 and the new ESO expansion


----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

mainly Dying Light 2. hopefully it will be released this year


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 7, 2019)

Age of Empires 4
Starfield
The Elder Scrolls 6
 (Yes, despite all the crap Bethesda has been doing I'm still looking forward to those games. If it turns out that Starfield is the same crap as Fallout 76 then I'll disown Bethesda completely).
Biomutant


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Chapter 4 of dark deceptions


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 23, 2019)

DOOM Eternal.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 23, 2019)

YU-NO remake in English.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

borderlands 3


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pvz3 & pvzgw3

(Plants vs zombies 3 & plants vs zombies garden warfare 3)


----------



## Arnak (Jul 25, 2019)

I just want a remake of the Maximo games or finish up the story with a third game


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 27, 2019)

Animal Crossing on the Switch. Never played New Leaf but everyone I know did and loved it, plus it sounds like my kind of game. I saw the trailer for the new one and was immediately excited.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm waiting to be released from the game of life


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

For me it’s Animal Crossing: New Horizons and Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Cyberpunk 2077


Ah, cyberpunk games...
I'm waiting for this myself: nirvana.bar: Cyberpunk Bartender Action N1RV Ann-A


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ah, cyberpunk games...
> I'm waiting for this myself: nirvana.bar: Cyberpunk Bartender Action N1RV Ann-A


Looks interesting to say the least


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2019)

Titanic: Honor and Glory!!!

www.titanichg.com: Titanic: Honor and Glory

I'm sure the mystery element will be fun, but my interest lies mostly in being able to explore the entire ship in free mode!

Like, actually getting to walk up The Grand Staircase, to The Cafe Parisian, Turkish Baths, Reception Room, The Bridge, The Gymnasium, The Staterooms.....

And getting to see the Lifts, Boilers, Engines, Dining Rooms, Hospital, Decks...........

When they ever get it done!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 22, 2019)

PINE!

SPIRITFARER!

PLANET ZOO!

And of course, the OG favorite, DWARF FORTRESS!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 23, 2019)

KSP is getting a sequel.


----------



## oappo (Aug 23, 2019)

Just Deltarune, Wicked Willow and State of Flux. Truth be told, I have a bit of a queue of games to play, so I'm not too concerned about games that haven't been released yet.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 26, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Mechwarrior 5 and Phoenix Point


And it looks like BOTH are getting delayed until December and are now both Epic exclusives....


----------



## Tazzzz (Sep 3, 2019)

Two words and one number;


_*BAYONETTA 3 BAYBEEEE*_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2019)

Doom Eternal


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 9, 2019)

Borderlands 3 , let the mayhem begin


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 10, 2019)

Borderlands 3 Is coming, it's been years, oh what a wait it was. Definitely going to play Zane, if not, Fl4k.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Borderlands 3 Is coming, it's been years, oh what a wait it was. Definitely going to play Zane, if not, Fl4k.


*FL4K PACK*


----------



## L33TaS (Sep 11, 2019)

Yakuza 6 on pc :v:


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> *FL4K PACK*


How's borderlands 3 going bud? And to everyone else who has picked it up!

 I have mixed feelings about it atm. Definitely enjoyable but with a few bugs. Zanes abilities are cool af, two at once makes me feel like a badass.

Now waiting for doom eternal, Yakuza 7 like a dragon, Need for speed heat and death stranding.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> How's borderlands 3 going bud? And to everyone else who has picked it up!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about it atm. Definitely enjoyable but with a few bugs. Zanes abilities are cool af, two at once makes me feel like a badass.
> 
> Now waiting for doom eternal, Yakuza 7 like a dragon, Need for speed heat and death stranding.


Sadly i havent been able to buy it, my country is trash. Idk when ill be able to try it out
*Internal screaming*


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Sadly i havent been able to buy it, my country is trash. Idk when ill be able to try it out
> *Internal screaming*


Oh nooooooooooooooooo... Sad times my friend. Sorry to hear, hope to hear you get it soon.

Btw which country is this? My guess is the USA and I have no idea why.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Modern fucking Warfare baby


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooo... Sad times my friend. Sorry to hear, hope to hear you get it soon.
> 
> Btw which country is this? My guess is the USA and I have no idea why.


_Venezuela, _yep, that one


----------



## Vamux (Sep 16, 2019)

_*FOUR DAYS AWAY BABY, WOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> _Venezuela, _yep, that one


Oh I've heard Venezuela has strict video game policies if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Vamux said:


> _*FOUR DAYS AWAY BABY, WOOOOOOOOOO*_


Now I wish I had a switch.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Oh I've heard Venezuela has strict video game policies if I remember correctly.



Nope, the country is totally trashed, search for news or something if you want to


----------



## Vamux (Sep 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Now I wish I had a switch.


Should also be coming out on PC through the Epic Games Store. Unless I've been informed wrong, in which case we're both about to be bummed out.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Animal Crossing New Horizons! I’m so hyped!


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Vamux said:


> Should also be coming out on PC through the Epic Games Store. Unless I've been informed wrong, in which case we're both about to be bummed out.


Why would anyone use Epic Games Store


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Vamux said:


> Should also be coming out on PC through the Epic Games Store. Unless I've been informed wrong, in which case we're both about to be bummed out.



I don't play pc either lol mainly console, but regardless this game looks like banter. Goose Time Best Time


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> I don't play pc either lol mainly console, but regardless this game looks like banter. Goose Time Best Time


Xbox or Playstation?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Dragon ball xenoverse 3
with ACTUAL CHANGING HAIRSTYLES THAT GO FROM NORMAL TO SUPER SAIYAN AND SHOW TRACES OF THE REAL TRANSFORMATION CHANGES ON A CHARACTER INSTEAD OF SIMPLY RECOLORING AND BRIGHTENING IT LIKE IT'S GLITTER


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Xbox or Playstation?



PlayStation all the way, ever since I was smol.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> PlayStation all the way, ever since I was smol.


Hell yee dude


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 17, 2019)

Shin Megami Tensei 5
UNDER NIGHT IN-BIRTH Exe:Late cl-r
Arcana Heart 3: Love Max Six Stars Xtend!!!!!
Persona 5 Scramble: The Phantom Strikers
Persona 5: The Royal
Tokyo Mirage Sessions #Fe Encore
Cyberpunk 2077
STAR OCEAN First Departure R


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> PlayStation all the way, ever since I was smol.


Xbox forever


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Xbox forever


Playstation stands for quality service
Xbox stands for quality trash service
Look at your store pricing  and games that represent you
You are represented by halo 3, a major failure that people had to foolishly pay for
and Sony is known for no other than GOD OF WAR 4
shout out to kratos


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Playstation stands for quality service
> Xbox stands for quality trash service
> Look at your store pricing  and games that represent you
> You are represented by halo 3, a major failure that people had to foolishly pay for
> ...


You know nothing boi


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> You know nothing boi


Then tell me what I need to know
except that we have the best console on the planet 
and your gaming controllers suck ass


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Then tell me what I need to know
> except that we have the best console on the planet
> and your gaming controllers suck ass


Our controllers suck? Arent you the ones making custom dualshocks to be like our controllers?, Isnt PSN the network that cant go through 3 consecutive months without being down? Is there anything about playstation good enough to brag about, other than your exclusives? No, right?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Our controllers suck? Arent you the ones making custom dualshocks to be like our controllers?, Isnt PSN the network that cant go through 3 consecutive months without being down? Is there anything about playstation good enough to brag about, other than your exclusives? No, right?


Let's check your easily hackable system perhaps?
We've had our situations 
you've got hacked by gamers for fun


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

I hope that Pokemon Sword & Shield doesn't suck...


----------



## bl-uejay (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I hope that Pokemon Sword & Shield doesn't suck...



me too, from whats been shown it doesnt look bad so i'm excited but we'll only know once its released


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let's check your easily hackable system perhaps?
> We've had our situations
> you've got hacked by gamers for fun


Let's talk about the red ring of death situation maybe??
How about the big decline Microsoft had in sales ever since...how many refunds did you do
how many xbox did people call 7 times to be replaced and then afterwards being left with the same or a new broken console?


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 17, 2019)

Patiently awaiting VTM Bloodlines 2.

so patiently.....


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let's check your easily hackable system perhaps?
> We've had our situations
> you've got hacked by gamers for fun


Your servers have the worst security a platform can have! Nintendo is fine, Xbox is fine, Pc is fine, result? Crossplay, but guess who's missing?, Sony with their weak servers


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let's talk about the red ring of death situation maybe??
> How about the big decline Microsoft had in sales ever since...how many refunds did you do
> how many xbox did people call 7 times to be replaced and then afterwards being left with the same or a new broken console?


You mean the very first consoles that had that problem? Mine didnt had that, because the problem was solved already


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> You mean the very first consoles that had that problem? Mine didnt had that, because the problem was solved already


While they were having problems, I was having fun on my 12 year old ps2


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 17, 2019)

I am waiting for Dragon Quest 11 S version to be released.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> While they were having problems, I was having fun on my 12 year old ps2


Old stuff were made to last


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 17, 2019)

Christ, this war between No-Fur-Ther and Nax04 is the most intense thing I've seen since the silent hill wiki debacle of 2015.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Old stuff were made to last


like the old and permanent fact that Playstation is superior


----------



## Tyno (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## bl-uejay (Sep 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> View attachment 71107



genuinely did not believe this was real when i saw it the other day, double checked on steam and oh my god its happening


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> View attachment 71107


What the fuck IS THAT!?!


----------



## Tyno (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> What the fuck IS THAT!?!


God bless America


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> like the old and permanent fact that Playstation is superior


Known saying, but not true



Cyanomega said:


> Christ, this war between No-Fur-Ther and Nax04 is the most intense thing I've seen since the silent hill wiki debacle of 2015.



Meh, i've had worse fights with some friends, since we all have used both consoles and they have more data to fight with. Usually we have that same war every few weeks, also about CoD and Battlefield, sometimes we even had public lol


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> God bless America


More like Godbless KKKFC


----------



## Tyno (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> More like Godbless KKKFC


Its in America only America can make such high quality games that will go down in history :V


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Known saying, but not true
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, i've had worse fights with some friends, since we all have used both consoles and they have more data to fight with. Usually we have that same war every few weeks, also about CoD and Battlefield, sometimes we even had crowd lol


CoD had it's downfall with Modern warfare 2
Battlefield 1 fucked up with the amount of bugs
while the battlefield 5 feminist fiasco was a big bummer for the game industry itself


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Its in America only America can make such high quality games that will go down in history :V


I've seen worse...but not that racist appealing


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> CoD had it's downfall with Modern warfare 2
> Battlefield 1 fucked up with the amount of bugs
> while the battlefield 5 feminist fiasco was a big bummer for the game industry itself


Im a hardcore battlefield player with a seat among world 1st division of snipers. And finally something we both can agree with


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im a hardcore battlefield player with a seat among world 1st division of snipers. And finally something we both can agree with


I am the noobiest noob on shooting games


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am the noobiest noob on shooting games


lol what's your poison then


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> lol what's your poison then


I don't know
I'm not really a gamer


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I don't know
> I'm not really a gamer


Sad


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Sad


Maybe for you, I'm not complaining


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

bl-uejay said:


> me too, from whats been shown it doesnt look bad so i'm excited but we'll only know once its released


I mean, don't get me wrong, the game looks really fun, but I'm afraid that some of the shortcomings won't be able to be ignored.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Xbox forever


We're going to have to meet halfway on the PC. Although I miss playing Left 4 Dead 2 and Halo Reach after school days.


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 17, 2019)

Dude, No-Fur-Ther and Nax04, this is like to opponents crossing swords with a mutual understanding, like a meeting of two old foes ready to duke it out on equal ground.

It's almost like.....

[


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 18, 2019)

Give me animal crossing new horizons PLEASE


----------

